# Photoshop - Neue Features & Verbesserungen?



## Martin Schaefer (14. September 2012)

Hallihallo allerseits,

in diesem Thread würde ich gerne eure Wünsche bzgl. künftiger Versionen von Adobe Photoshop erfahren.
Wo seht ihr Verbesserungspotential? Welche Features fehlen euch und warum (praktische Anwendung)?

Gefragt sind hier nicht nur die "ganz großen" Features, sondern explizit auch die kleinen Verbesserungen für die tägliche Arbeit.

Ich habe einen recht guten Draht zu Adobe und möchte gerne eure Anregungen aufgreifen und an geeigneter Stelle in die Diskussion einfließen lassen.

Also, haut rein und lasst mich wissen, was ihr braucht!
Bitte achtet darauf, auch möglichst genau zu beschreiben, warum ihr die entsprechende Funktion braucht und wie sie funktionieren soll.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Another (16. September 2012)

Falls davon bereits etwas in CS6 umgesetzt wurde, ignorieren.

- Einstellungsebenen, wie Kontrast, etc., sollte man auch nur auf Ordner+Inhalt anwenden können. Eben wie man sie nur auf eine einzige Ebene anwenden kann (Alt+Linksklick), sollte alles, außer der ausgewählte Ordner, ausgeschlossen werden können, halt auch alles unter/außerhalb des Odners.

- Im Vollbildmodus sollte die Taskleiste nicht verschwinden! Eben wie noch bei CS3.

- Beim Verlaufswerkzeug (Verläufe bearbeiten), sollte man via Knopfdruck die Farben/Tranzparenz (wie es gerade eingestellt war) vertauschen können. Bin mir sogar fast sicher das ging einmal..

- Die Möglichkeite "Ebenenmaske anwenden" sollte auch für Ordner und Smartobjekte funktionieren. Meinet wegen mit 'nem Warnhinweis. Zwar non-destruktiv, aber hin&wieder benötigt man es einfach.

- Für die Malfunktionen im 3D-Modus sollten sie sich an Mudbox richten, bzw. sich mit Autodesk kurzschließen. Alles daran ist viel zu umständlich u. verschachtet aufgebaut. Denn wieso kann man nicht die einzelnen Ebenen wie Bumpmap, Specular, etc, direkt anklicken, um im 3D-Raum zu bepinseln, u. es erst jedesmal oben über das Menü wechseln. Und wofür wird die 3D-Achse und Groundplane denn bitte immer ausgeblendet, sobald man am pinseln ist? Sowas sollte man optional dem User überlassen. Da gibts immer noch so einiges, hier herrscht einfach Besserungsbedarf.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. September 2012)

Hi Another,

danke für die Anregungen! Hier ein paar Anmerkungen dazu im Einzelnen:



Another hat gesagt.:


> - Einstellungsebenen, wie Kontrast, etc., sollte man auch nur auf Ordner+Inhalt anwenden können.


Das geht tatsächlich in Photoshop CS6 bereits. Man kann über den Ordner eine (oder mehrere) Einstellungsebene legen und diese dann via Schnittmaske/Beschnittgruppe auf diesen Inhalt beschränken (siehe Screenshot).





Another hat gesagt.:


> - Im Vollbildmodus sollte die Taskleiste nicht verschwinden! Eben wie noch bei CS3.


Was das angeht, habe ich die Befürchtung, dass sich das vorerst nicht ändern wird, da für den Vollbildmodus ein Draw Mode verwendet wird, der mit OpenGL Beschleunigung kompatibel sein muss. Das verträgt sich nicht mit dem, was Windows macht.
Ich kann es aber trotzdem mal bei Adobe anmerken.



Another hat gesagt.:


> - Beim Verlaufswerkzeug (Verläufe bearbeiten), sollte man via Knopfdruck die Farben/Tranzparenz (wie es gerade eingestellt war) vertauschen können. Bin mir sogar fast sicher das ging einmal..


Ich gebe zu, dass ich mich daran nicht erinnern kann. Aber unabhängig davon brauche ich für diese Sache ein konkretes Anwendungsbeispiel. Im Grunde ist doch in der Verlaufseinstellung die Richtung nur sekundär, da sie im Dokument dann eh davon abhängt, wie du den Verlauf übers Bild ziehst? In allen anderen Verlaufsdialogen wie Verlaufsebene oder Verlaufsüberlagerung hast du auch die Möglichkeit die Richtung als Winkel anzugeben.



Another hat gesagt.:


> - Die Möglichkeite "Ebenenmaske anwenden" sollte auch für Ordner und Smartobjekte funktionieren. Meinet wegen mit 'nem Warnhinweis. Zwar non-destruktiv, aber hin&wieder benötigt man es einfach.


Du meinst sicher "destruktiv".  Auch hier brauche ich aber ein stichhaltiges Anwendungsbeispiel. Adobe macht nichts, wenn sie nicht genau wissen, wofür man es in der Praxis wirklich braucht. Und ich kann im Moment nicht nachvollziehen, warum man in einem erst nicht-destruktiven Prozess plötzlich destruktiv werden möchte/muss.



Another hat gesagt.:


> - Für die Malfunktionen im 3D-Modus sollten sie sich an Mudbox richten, bzw. sich mit Autodesk kurzschließen. Alles daran ist viel zu umständlich u. verschachtet aufgebaut. Denn wieso kann man nicht die einzelnen Ebenen wie Bumpmap, Specular, etc, direkt anklicken, um im 3D-Raum zu bepinseln, u. es erst jedesmal oben über das Menü wechseln. Und wofür wird die 3D-Achse und Groundplane denn bitte immer ausgeblendet, sobald man am pinseln ist? Sowas sollte man optional dem User überlassen. Da gibts immer noch so einiges, hier herrscht einfach Besserungsbedarf.


Klingt plausibel. Ich werde mal versuchen, mir das anzuschauen, da ich nicht so der 3D-User in Photoshop bin. Für mich ist das "Schnickschnack", weil ich für 3D einfach andere Software habe und nutze.  Aber wie gesagt, die Anregung klingt logisch und nachvollziehbar. Ich probier das aus und gebs dann gerne weiter. 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Another (18. September 2012)

Ah, das mit den Einstellungsebenen hats also endlich geschafft, sehr gut.

Bzgl. des Verlaufs meine ich, bspw. beim radialen Verlauf, aber vergiss das wieder. Dafür gibts ja das kleine Häckchen (Umkehren) oben direkt in der Leiste. Manchmal vergisst man halt einiges wieder, aber ich wusste doch da war mal was.

Und, ja klar, "destruktiv". 
Das ist hier eher 'ne Arbeitsweise, die eh jeder für sich anders handhabt, u. "brauchen", ist hier ein dehnbarer Begriff u. da müsste ich aus dem Stehgreif weit ausholen. Hin&wieder ist unsereins in einem Projekt da angelangt, wo man weiß, xy in dem Bild (Smartobjekt / siehe Anhang) benötigt man nicht mehr. Man will weiterarbeiten, bspw. hier 'nen Gauschfilter. Beim Bild in der Mitte bin ich erst in das Smartobjekt gegangen und habe es dort rauslöschen müssen, da man ja nicht direkt auf dem Smartobjekt radieren kann. Beim unteren Bild habe ich dem Smartobjekt eine Maske gegeben u. halt zusätzlich wieder den Gauschen Weichzeichner. Nur hier stört die Maske den Weichzeichner. Könnte man also direkt auf dem Smartobjekt radieren, bzw. ihm vorher die "Maske anwenden" lassen, bevor man ihm den Filter verpasst, würde man sich den Umweg in das Smartobjekt sparen. Bei 1'nem Smartobjekt wäre ja alles kein Ding, manchmal muss man sich die Arbeit jedoch bei vielen Bildern antun. Deshalb legt man alle Bilder (/Smartobjekte) einfach in einen Ordner und gibt diesem die Maske. Dem Ordner selbst kann man aber keinen Filter geben, somit gibt man natürlich die darin befindlichen Smartobjekte den Gauschfilter. Aber dann kommt exakt das selbe Ergebnis wie beim unteren Bild herraus, die Maske stört den Weichzeichner.

..und ja, ich habe Tutorials.de gerade falsch geschrieben...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. September 2012)

Hi nochmal 

Ich glaube, bei dem von dir geschilderten Problem handelt es sich eher um ein Workflow-Problem. Einerseits arbeitest du nicht-destruktiv, andererseits fällst du dann in solchen Situationen wieder in die destruktive Bearbeitung zurück, obwohl das gar nicht nötig ist.

Konkret:

Sagen wir, du hast 3 Ebenen mit Smart Objects.
Jede dieser Ebenen hat eine eigene Ebenenmaske (Pixel- und/oder Vektormaske)
Du möchtest alle Ebenen mit dem Gaussschen Weichzeichner unscharf ziehen

Wie wäre es, wenn du alle 3 Ebenen markierst und diese dann zu *einem* Smart Object machst, auf das du den Gaussschen Weichzeichner nicht-destruktiv legst?
Klingt vielleicht erstmal komisch, aber du kannst mehrere Ebenen (auch Smart Objects) zu *einem* Smart Object wandeln.
Wenn du dieses neu erzeugte Smart Object dann zur Bearbeitung öffnest, dann hast du darin immernoch die komplette Ebenen/Ordner Struktur inkl. aller Ebenenmasken usw.

Möglicherweise klingt das erstmal etwas verwirrend oder unübersichtlich, aber wenn du den nicht-destruktiven Workflow komplett durchziehen willst, dann gewöhnst du dich recht schnell an diese Verfahrensweise. 

Kannst mir ja kurz Rückmeldung geben, ob das einigermaßen verständlich und nachvollziehbar ist, sonst mach ich ein kurzes Videotutorial und zeige dir, wie es funktioniert.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Another (18. September 2012)

Mit dem "meherere Objekte in ein Smart" weiß ich ja, musste mir das Beispiel wie gesagt gerade auch aus dem Stehgreif ziehen. Das destruktive Arbeiten im eigentlichen Workflow kommt bei mir mitten drin auch nur dann auf, wenn 90+ Ebenen irgendwann die Dateigröße ins maßlose sprengen u. man zwischendurch schaut wo man Ebenen zusammenschmelzen kann, Masken u. auch Smartsobjekte nicht mehr braucht, etc., um im Rahmen zu bleiben. Aber sobald ich ein konkretes Beispiel finde, sage ich es dir für CS8.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. September 2012)

Also ich hab mir nochmal etwas Gedanken zu dem genannten "Smart Object Problem" gemacht.

Ja, du hast Recht, dass bei aufwändigen Bearbeitungen mit vielen Smart Objects die Dateigröße explodieren kann. Im ersten Moment denkt man dann schnell mal: "Warum gibt es eigentlich keine Funktion 'Release Smart Object', die in der Lage ist, ein vorhandenes Smart Object wieder ordentlich in seine Bestandteile aufzulösen?"

Da wir aber gesehen haben, dass ein Smart Object mehrere Elemente (auch weitere Smart Objects) beinhalten kann, wird es dann schwierig, die auf dem aufzulösenden Smart Object angewendeten Transformationen, Filter, Masken, Schnittmasken korrekt so anzuwenden (z.B. rastern), dass der Look *und* die Bestandteile des Smart Objects insgesamt exakt erhalten bleiben.

Die Lösung, die sich meiner Meinung nach an der Stelle des Workflows anbieten würde, wäre ein Export des fertig bearbeiteten Smart Objects zur Archivierung ... falls man irgendwann doch nochmal ran muss. Nach der Archivierung als Smart Object File (*.psb) kann man dann das gesamte Konstrukt mit all seinen Inhalten zu einer simplen pixelbasierten Ebene rastern.

Also wäre das Management der Dokumentgröße eine Frage der Archivierung von ausgewählten Teilen des Dokumentes.

Ich muss mir mal die Tage anschauen, wie dann der Re-Import der exportierten Smart Objects in der Praxis aussieht, insbesondere bezüglich Transformation, Skalierung, Positionierung. Das sollte dann natürlich ordentlich funktionieren.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2012)

Hi,
zwei Sachen sind mir heute beim Arbeiten mit CS4 aufgefallen, ich hab jetzt CS6 noch nicht installiert obwohl da seit fast zwei Wochen auch ne Lizenz bei mir rumliegt.

- Masken auf Ebeneneffekte anwendbar
Als Beispiel, man hat ein Foto und Masken von verschiedenen Objekten auf diesem und einige sollen z.B. leuchten (Schein nach Außen).
Dann müßte ich jetzt erst das Haus duplizieren, maskieren und den Effekt einmal anlegen, kopieren und jeweils weider einfügen.

- Die Menge an verschachtelten Ordnern erhöhen
Hab heute ein Layout für ne App gemacht und da wurden schon alle Ordnerverschachtelungen vom Handymodell aufgebraucht. Kann man natürlich durch anderes strukturieren umgehen, nervte trotzdem.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. September 2012)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> - Masken auf Ebeneneffekte anwendbar



Also die Idee an sich scheint mir nicht schlecht zu sein. Das "Aber" daran ist eine ganz ausgewachsene "can of worms", die sich dann plötzlich ergibt.
Beispielsweise gibt es den Ebenenstil "Gradient Map" (Verlaufsüberlagerung), in dem sich eine Option "Align with Layer" ankreuzen lässt. Damit lässt sich der Verlauf auf die tatsächliche Ausdehnung des Ebeneninhaltes begrenzen. Hat die Ebene nur einen kleinen, gefüllten Kreis, dann kann der o.g. Ebenenstil entweder nur einen Ausschnitt des Verlaufs im Kreis zeigen, oder aber den kompletten Verlauf innerhalb des Kreises.
An diesem Beispiel siehst du, dass das zusätzliche Einführen von Masken für Ebenenstile die Sache ordentlich verkomplizieren kann. Worauf soll sich der Verlauf dann beziehen? Auf den Ebeneninhalt? Oder auf die Maske?

Ich werde auch hier nochmal etwas nachdenken, wie man diese Problematik und ein paar andere lösen könnte, ohne Probleme mit alten Paradigmen zu bekommen. Wenn ich das sortiert kriege, dann gebe ich die Anregung weiter. 



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> - Die Menge an verschachtelten Ordnern erhöhen



Die maximale Tiefe von verschachtelten Gruppen hat sich in Photoshop CS5 von 5 auf 10 erhöht. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das reichen würde, aber die Grenze wurde nicht um irgendwelche Potenzen hochgesetzt, weil sich die Tiefe der Hierarchie durchaus auf die Performance auswirkt.
Hier noch ein Screenshot aus Photoshop CS6 mit einer 10 Gruppen tiefen Hierarchie.




Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. September 2012)

Hi Martin,
bezüglich Masken, an so was hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Aber könnte man hier die Entscheidung nicht dem Nutzer überlassen mittels Auswahlcheckbox?
Und ich werde wohl mal meine CS6 Lizenz auch mal für Photoshop verwenden .
Also 10 ordner sind ja super, ich könnte mich nicht erinnern das ich diese Menge an verschachtelten Ordnern bisher verbraucht hätte, aber 5 waren doch manchmal etwas knapp.
Hier schonmal ein Dankeschön an Adobe .

Was man auch mal andenken könnte wäre für den Filter „Displace“, mir fällt grad der deutsche Name nicht ein, als „isplacement map“ auch eine Ebene der aktuell geöffneten Datei auswählen kann. Mich nervt es oft erstmal die Datei gesondert abspeichern zu müssen nur um sie im Filter aufrufen zu können.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. September 2012)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Was man auch mal andenken könnte wäre für den Filter „Displace“ ... als „Displacement Map“ auch eine Ebene der aktuell geöffneten Datei auswählen kann.



Die Idee ist eigentlich auch gut. Da müsste man allerdings darauf achten, dass man da keine "Rückkopplung" erzeugt ... also dass man nicht die Ebene mit dem Effekt (und andere mit der Ebene verbundene Elemente wie Schnittmasken) als die eigene Displacement Map nutzen kann.

Vorschlag ist notiert. 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Navy (23. September 2012)

Mir fehlt die Unterstützung für ein richtiges OS wie Linux. Momentan läuft es leider nur unter MacOS und Windows.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. September 2012)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Mir fehlt die Unterstützung für ein richtiges OS wie Linux. Momentan läuft es leider nur unter MacOS und Windows.



Hi Micha,

ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Adobe das tut. Photoshop ist ein Monster und es dürfte schwer genug sein, dieses Monster auf den 2 verfügbaren (und weitaus verbreitetsten Plattformen)  weiterzuführen.
Da muss ich einfach ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich diesbezüglich nicht die geringste Hoffung habe, sorry. Die dafür nötige Investition dürfte locker im mehrstelligen Millionenbereich liegen und ich zumindest sehe nicht, wie man diesen Aufwand und die damit einhergehende Bindung von Resourcen wirtschaftlich rechtfertigen könnte. Das gibt der Markt meiner Meinung nach selbst bei optimistischer Betrachtung nicht her.

Auch wenn es schmerzt, aber da ist eine Investition in ein passendes Windows Betriebssystem die schnellste und zukunftsfähigste und günstigste Lösung des Problems bzw. Wunsches. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. September 2012)

Hi,
was mir grad noch eingefallen ist, eine art Infobereich für Einstellungsebenen, bei dem man einen längeren Beschreibungstext einfügen kann was die Einstellungseben macht, wäre nicht schlecht.
Den wenn ich komplexe PSD-Dateien hab und dann auch mal mehrere Einstellungsebenen übereinanderliegen weiß ich manchmal nicht was jetzt die Einzelne macht ohne das groß zu rekonstruieren.
Man könnte den Text ja als Tooltip einblenden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Another (27. September 2012)

Das regel ich meistens auch nur über umbenennen der Ebene. 
Aber ja, da passt halt auch nicht wirklich viel Text rein.


----------



## Sneer (2. Oktober 2012)

Falls in CS6 schon etwas davon enthalten ist: einfach ignorieren.

- Ebenen-Effekte auf Gruppen anwenden
- bessere Textverarbeitung: an Pfade ausrichten und in/an Formen (Shapes) binden (automatischer Zeilenumbruch/Ausrichtung/Größe/Absatzgestaltung usw.)
- Ebeneneffekt: Verläufe an Pfade orientieren / verlaufen lassen
- Ebeneneffekt: Muster an Pfaden orientieren / Verlaufen lassen
- Das Fenster Pfade/Masken überdenken. Eine Sub-Ebene wäre benutzerfreundlicher (also so eingerückt dargestellt, damit man die "Master"-Ebene erkennt).
- Transformieren mit "Presave Original"  damit mehrmaliges Transformieren ermöglicht wird, ohne bei jeder Korrektur Qualitätseinbußen in Kauf nehmen zu müssen.
- Spiegel-Funktion (Symmetry): Zeichnen/Konstruieren/Pfade über eine Achse spiegel lassen (in Realtime).
- Aktionen erweitern (dort wäre weit aus mehr aufnehmbar bis hin zu ganzen Lernkursen)
- Filter/Render/LightingEffekt: Der Filter hat eine Menge Power, wird aber durch das Minivorschaubild unbrauchbar. Der Filter sollte direkt im Arbeitsplatz nutzbar werden und Normal-, Specular-, Bumpmaps, Blenden usw. unterstützen.
- generell sind kleine Vorschaufenster von Filtern bei den heutigen RAM-Standards nicht immer nötig.

Was digital-Art angeht:

- sichtbar darstellen, welcher Brush gewählt ist (in allen Anzeigeoptionen)
- mehr Absprache mit Wacom & Tabletmarkt (besserer Treiber-und Touchscreensupport)
- dynamische Pinsel (Verlauf von diversen Pinselshapes z.B. stylusgesteuert)
- Support von Farbschichten zum Mischen von Farben (ähnlich Spachteltechnik)
- dynamische Untergrundeigenschaften (Aquarell, Leinwand, usw.) Bloß nicht wie aktuell die Idee über die Pinsel lösen und das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen.

edit: ^ generell sollte sich der Pinsel auf die Eigenschaften des Pinselmaterials beschränken und der Untergrund auf das Farbverhalten konzentrieren.

edit2: Es wäre auch hilfreich die einzelnen Ebeneneffekte (Dropshadow, Innershadow, usw.) seperat per Copy&Paste auf eine andere Ebene zu kopieren. Also nicht komplett alle Ebeneneffekte kopieren, sondern einzelnd.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
eine Kleinigkeit wäre bei der 3D-Funktion die y-Achse (blau) immer nach vorne zu richten.
Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich schon das Problem hatte nicht mehr an die Achse zu kommen weil die z-Achse im Weg war.
Schön wäre es auch wenn die F-Tasten nach F8 auf dem Mac wieder funktionieren würden.
Das Protokoll ist so einfach nicht vernünftig zu nutzen.

Bei Smartobjects wäre es ganz gut wenn man beim duplizieren wählen könnte ob man eine Instanz oder ein eigenständiges Smartobject hatt. Den öfters habe ich SO mit mehreren Einstellungen und möchte diese nur duplizieren und dann das SO ändern ohne die Ausgangsebene zu beeinflussen.

Für die Option „Frei Verkrümmen“ beim Transformieren würde ich mir freisetzbare Gitterlinien wünschen.

Grüße


----------

